# All of the details for Whittington Heath (pairings and tee off times)



## Smiffy (May 1, 2009)

Firstly, let me apologise for the long post but there is quite a lot of information to let you have, so please bear with me.....
All information on the course, including telephone numbers, directions and postcode for SatNavs can be found here....

http://www.whittingtonheathgc.co.uk/html/index.asp

The action will start at 10.00am with a 9 hole individual Stableford from the first tee played off full handicap. This will be followed by a soup and sandwich lunch, and then from 1.30pm (from the 1st tee again) we will play the much awaited 18 hole better ball match play event (North versus South). The match play event will again be full handicap, with Â¾ the difference being taken from the lowest handicapped golfer in each group.
A three course evening meal will follow, starting at approx 7.45. The dress code of the club insists that gentlemen wear jacket and ties in the dining room, with â€œsmart casualâ€ for the ladies. I appreciate that some people do not like dressing up for dinner, but as we are guests of the club we have to adhere to their dress code. I apologise, but there is nothing I can do about this.

The cost of the day is Â£65.00, which includes a Â£5.00 contribution towards a prize fund. There will be cash prizes for the best three scores in the morning Stableford competition, together with nearest the pin and longest drive prizes during the afternoon round. There will also be a trophy up for grabs for the winning team.It would be appreciated if you could bring cash to pay for your day, as I will have to pay the secretary in full prior to starting our afternoon round and it gets very confusing when people wish to pay by credit or debit cards.

POLITE NOTE (AS POLITE AS I CAN BE!!)............I HAVE TO CONFIRM FINAL NUMBERS TO THE GOLF CLUB 7 DAYS PRIOR TO THE EVENT. IF THERE ARE ANY â€œNO SHOWSâ€ ON THE DAY, I (YES I) WILL BE LIABLE TO PAY FOR THEM. I AM NOT WEALTHY ENOUGH TO BE OUT OF POCKET! IF FOR ANY REASON YOU THINK THAT YOU MAY NOT BE ABLE TO ATTEND AFTER ALL, PLEASE LET ME KNOW AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.......THANK YOU

I will be at the course from about 8.30am to welcome people and it is hoped that all players will arrive with plenty of time to enjoy coffee and bacon rolls before we play and to give themselves time to find their way to the first tee at least 5 minutes before their allocated tee time.The two team captains have selected their pairings, and these are shown below, together with morning and afternoon teeing off times. It would have been nice to have â€œmixed it up a littleâ€ for the afternoon round but with the time constraints placed upon us this would have proved almost impossible. Somebody coming in early could end up with a 3 hour lunchtime wait for somebody coming in from the last group out, who themselves would only end up with about 10 minutes for lunch! I hope that you appreciate this....

So here are the pairings. Donâ€™t blame me, I had nothing to do with it!!All that remains to be said is that it looks like it is going to be a superb day on a great course. Letâ€™s all pray for good weather, and most of all letâ€™s have fun!

MORNING STABLEFORD GROUPS AND TEEING OFF TIMES

10.00  SEAN McDONALD, HOGAN, SMIFFY & ECHTLOON

10.10  YORKIEDAVE, SPARTACUS, TIM ELLIS & RANGEBALL

10.20  JOHN, SMIGGER 79, IAN & LYN WHITTAKER

10.30  TAZ, MONKEYTAFF, PORKY & ADEMAC

10.40  LGL, KEFKEF, FRANK POSTLETHWAITE & THE CROW

10.50  BOB WARTERS, MATTO, NIFTY & DAVE GREEN

11.00  TONYN, VIG, PN-WOKINGHAM & STEPH

11.10  CRAZYFACE, DERMOT, JAP OWEN & DEC

11.20  RICHARD 3879, TONYCAPONE, BOYCEY & GAZ MEEKINGS

11.30  MINDTHEPOND, HEARTY HARRY, NIMBLEBLADE & SNOOPY.


FOURBALL BETTERBALL MATCHPLAY (NORTHERN TEAM NAMES FIRST)

1.30  SEAN McDONALD & HOGAN v SMUFTER & ECHTLOON

1.40  DAVE & SPARTACUS v TIM ELLIS & RANGEBALL

1.50  JOHN & SMIGGER 79 v IAN & LYN WHITTAKER

2.00  TAZ & MONKEYTAFF v PORKY & ADEMAC

2.10   LGL & KEFKEF v FRANK POSTLETHWAITE & THE CROW

2.20  BOB WARTERS & MATTO v NIFTY & DAVE GREEN

2.30  TONYN & VIG v PN-WOKINGHAM & STEPH

2.40  CRAZYFACE & DERMOT v JAP OWEN & DEC

2.50 RICHARD 3879 & TONYCAPONE v BOYCEY & GAZ MEEKINGS

3.00  MINDTHEPOND (CAPT) & HEARTY HARRY v NIMBLEBLADE (CAPT) & SNOOPY  

JUST ONE OTHER THING....IF YOU FEEL THAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG AND ATTEND THE DAY, PLEASE CONTACT ME. WHILST AT THE MOMENT WE HAVE TWO FULL TEAMS, EXPERIENCE IN ORGANISING GOLF DAYS TELLS ME THAT ONE OR TWO PEOPLE MAY WELL PULL OUT BEFORE THE DAY. IT WOULD BE REALLY USEFUL TO HAVE ONE OR TWO NAMES IN RESERVE FOR THIS.

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUERIES WHATSOEVER, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO EITHER PM ME, OR CONTACT ME ON MY MOBILE WHICH IS 07919 563926Rob


----------



## TonyN (May 1, 2009)

GM Match play dream team tee it up again!  Come on Vig, lets do it for the boys(and girls) 

Cheers Smiffy, looking forward to it.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2009)

I am travelling up the day before (Weds 20th) and am desperately looking for a game that afternoon. I am tempted to play at a great looking course called "Beau Desert" which is quite close to Whittington Heath or am open to suggestions as to another "quality" course nearby. I might even be tempted to have a knock around Whittington to get a feel for the place before the big match!
Anybody any suggestions? And anybody travelling from further afield or live locally who may be up for a game?
I would be looking to tee off around 2.00pm or thereabouts.
Rob


----------



## Eejit (May 2, 2009)

Will be there and raring to go.  ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2009)

Will be there and raring to go.  ;0)
		
Click to expand...

Morning Dermot


----------



## Eejit (May 3, 2009)

Ha haa! Morning Rob. I think my ;0) gave it away.


----------



## boycey1985 (May 4, 2009)

hi smiffy, try branston golf club in burton on trent its aboout 25-30mins down the a38 from whittington nice course!


----------



## RICHARD3879 (May 5, 2009)

hi smiffy,yes branston is quite a nice course only 20 mins at the most from whittington,have played there many times and there are some nice holes,also there is a driving range and 9 hole course so plenty of options.i think during the week its Â£36 for 18 holes,they accept 2 4 1 vouchers and i think cerrunos plays there too,cheers smiffy...


----------



## Eejit (May 5, 2009)

Hoping to get up there on Wednesday lunchtime for a round with Smiffy, then a few `jars` before the big event on Thursday then a few more `jars`  ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2009)

Hoping to get up there on Wednesday lunchtime for a round with Smiffy, then a few `jars` before the big event on Thursday then a few more `jars`  ;0)
		
Click to expand...

Vig fancies playing on the Wednesday afternoon as well, only problem is that he won't be able to get there until after 3.30 which means late back to the hotel.
Depends what time you fancy teeing off Dermot? I'm deffo up for the round and a few scoops


----------



## vig (May 5, 2009)

I might be able to get there a little earlier, depends on traffic.

Have you got somewhere lined up to stay on the Wednesday night?


----------



## Cernunnos (May 5, 2009)

Best of luck to you all. 

Not played Whittington Heath quite jealous... 

Not re-newed my Branston 9 hole membership, (still deciding what to do this year) but do have some 2fore1's to use up. & any excuse to play the main course goes down well, even if it does mean diping into funds I don't currently have.


----------



## Eejit (May 5, 2009)

Hope to be leaving Newquay   at about 8 am and Google Maps says about 4 & a half hours. So could be in the area for about 1 / 1.30 but i dont mind hanging on for anyone. 
I have a 2.4.1 Voucher and a few out of date ones (just  ) if they will take them? 
Wont be drinking too much before Thursdays golf so will only have about 12 or 15 pints.    ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2009)

I might be able to get there a little earlier, depends on traffic.

Have you got somewhere lined up to stay on the Wednesday night?
		
Click to expand...

Be great if you could get there a bit earlier Vig. I don't really want to tip up at the "hotel" too late, but we'll hang on for you if you are deffo up for a game.
I have booked up here...
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=120

Fairly cheap, and when I booked I was given a "family" room...don't know how many beds are in there but Dermot is bunking in with me, and if there is enough space you are more than welcome...it will save you a bit of dosh.
A few more of the lads are staying at the Travelodge, but A38 "Southbound"...if you have a look you'll find it on the website.
Let me know what you want to do mate.
Rob


----------



## vig (May 5, 2009)

I'll try and book a room there tomorrow.  Been on the sauce so not a good idea tonight.

I'm on leave this week.  I'll butter up my boss next Mon and see if he'll let me go around 12,  Should be able to get down for about 2 then.


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2009)

I'll try and book a room there tomorrow.  Been on the sauce so not a good idea tonight.

I'm on leave this week.  I'll butter up my boss next Mon and see if he'll let me go around 12,  Should be able to get down for about 2 then.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great if you could Vig, but don't burn your bridges mate.
We are hoping to either play Beau Desert (which looks cracking) or maybe nip up to Whittington Heath and play 18 there in the afternoon. It might give us a bit of an advantage the following day. But truth be told, I'm coming a long way so I'd rather play Beau if I can. As I say, it looks a superb track
Rob


----------



## vig (May 5, 2009)

I'd rather play somewhere different TBH

I won't be burning any bridges.  He just won't let me have the day after off.  I'll go in early, finish early, simples!!!


----------



## RICHARD3879 (May 5, 2009)

Smiffy where you are staying is only 10 mins max from a course called branston golf and country club,have a look on there website,it would be a nice warm up course before our day on thurs and i can recommend it mate,only Â£18 with a voucher..i agree beau desert looks nice but if everyones travelled for a while and needs something more convenient&local this is a good option..lookin forward to the thursday meet,will be good to meet all you guys and have a fantastic days golf(fingers crossed)...


----------



## Eejit (May 5, 2009)

Bring on the Branston.     ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the "heads up" regarding Branston Golf Club, but as I say...I am travelling a fair old way to the event and would really like to play a more established, "one off" course. As nice as Branston sounds, the only thing that really appeals to me about playing it over Beau Desert (with all due respect to Cernunnos) is the cheaper green fee (if using 2fore1 vouchers). The standard green fee is Â£36.00 for 18 holes, which is only Â£14.00 cheaper than Beau Desert.
If you visit the Beau Desert website, I don't think you can compare the two courses for quality....

http://www.bdgc.co.uk/index.asp

Also, the write ups the course gets on the "UK's top 100 golf courses" site http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=156

means it makes it onto my "must play" list whereas Branston doesn't leap out at me as a "must play"...
If somebody was heading down this way and was looking for a really nice course that would be well worth a visit, I can think of any number of courses to recommend over my own club, as nice as it is. My course is good, but it's not a "great course"...does that makes sense?
I really hope that I don't come across as a "golf snob" here...I'm not. Really I'm not.
But after travelling so far, I really want to play a course which will hopefully stay in the memory for a long time, and for me Beau Desert appears to be that sort of course.
I hope you don't take this post the wrong way....
Rob


----------



## Cernunnos (May 6, 2009)

Actually it doesn't come across all golf snob... well maybe a little. But I for one understand & apreciate & to a great extent agree with your logic, as if I were visiting an area I've not been before & traveled a long way I'd either want to play the best, or get the best deal, but either way it'd need to be a course I want to play.

Had I been with anyone but my missus when we went down to Devon & Cornwall & if funds had allowed I'd have wanted to play Royal North Devon & StEnodoc Church Course over many of the others down there.

As for comparing the two courses, well Beau Desert is also on my to play list & I've not managed to get around to playing. Though I do see that they do a 36 hole rate at Â£60, which makes it Â£30 a round effectively. Thing is Branstons greens due to the underlying subsurface drain well & the greens are usually in excellent condition. So chances are the two corses are probably closer in the quality stakes than you might think, not a million miles away from the quality of greens I've experienced at Belfry PGA, sometimes nicer too.

Branston is a good course & probably one of the better local bets imo, so maybe a but unsung so to speak, but everyone looks for different things. Burton (Bretby) Golf club comes highly recommended, many say its better than Branston G&CC. TBH, it'd have to go some way to do this, but I know from people I know that in Summer Bretby's greens can come very close to lightening fast in the ilk of US greens by the ratings I've been quoted by people I know who are members there. But of course they will naturally big up their own course.

I do know they've been doing work around Branstons course of late & am unsure as whether this has been finished or not, so unless I were to pop down today & play & let you know what's currently the situation I'd say if you want to play Beau Desert, then play it. & your post has certainly not been taken the wrong way.

I'm not currently in a position to afford full Branston Membership & its a toss-up between several local ones, but knowing how it plays it does set the bar very high. rofl. 

Anyway, Good shootin'

Regds
Paul


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for not taking it the wrong way Paul.
As I say, if you were heading down this way for a golf trip and was looking for a "great" course to play, I wouldn't recommend my home track, as nice as it is. It's just "nice".....
There are better courses in the area that would stay in your memory for much longer.
Crowborough, Charthills and Littlestone to name just three so I guess that's what I am looking for.
So Dermot has phoned Beau Desert and has provisionally booked the tee for 3.00pm on the Wednesday...


----------



## vig (May 6, 2009)

So Dermot has phoned Beau Desert and has provisionally booked the tee for 3.00pm on the Wednesday...   

Click to expand...

For how many?
Can you get me the postcode?


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

For how many?
Can you get me the postcode?
		
Click to expand...

He's booked the tee for four Vig, so there is a space for you (and one other) if you fancy it. Just the two of us at the moment as far as I know. You could always bring TonyN with you, and me and Dermot will give you a sound spanking!!
The course website is here, with contact details and postcode...  http://www.bdgc.co.uk/contact_us.asp


It really does look a superb course mate.


----------



## Cernunnos (May 6, 2009)

So Dermot has phoned Beau Desert and has provisionally booked the tee for 3.00pm on the Wednesday...   

Click to expand...

For how many?
Can you get me the postcode?
		
Click to expand...

I can answer your second question... http://www.bdgc.co.uk/contact_us.asp

WS12 0PJ.

Would love to play Beau Desert, infact would love to be close enough to there to play there regularly, as looking at the web site I'm smitten by it. And this is coming from someone who loves links golf.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2009)

Would love to play Beau Desert, infact would love to be close enough to there to play there regularly, as looking at the web site I'm smitten by it.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome to come along and make the fourball up Geezer.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2009)

*If anybody else would like to come along to the "main event" on the 21st, I have just received notification that somebody has had to pull out. Please let me know if you are interested, or if you are already coming, whether you have a mate who would like to come along with you. * 

Many thanks
Rob


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

I might be able to get there a little earlier, depends on traffic.

Have you got somewhere lined up to stay on the Wednesday night?
		
Click to expand...

Be great if you could get there a bit earlier Vig. I don't really want to tip up at the "hotel" too late, but we'll hang on for you if you are deffo up for a game.
I have booked up here...
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=120

Fairly cheap, and when I booked I was given a "family" room...don't know how many beds are in there but Dermot is bunking in with me, and if there is enough space you are more than welcome...it will save you a bit of dosh.
A few more of the lads are staying at the Travelodge, but A38 "Southbound"...if you have a look you'll find it on the website.
Let me know what you want to do mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob

Are you booked in at Southbound or Northbound?


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2009)

Rob

Are you booked in at Southbound or Northbound?
		
Click to expand...

Northbound mate.
I have got a "family room" (didn't specifically book it but got it at the same price!)
Dermot is bunking in with me, if there is room you are more than welcome to bed down with us if you want.
I'm safe, but I hear that he has got homosexual tendencies


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

Rob

Thanks for the offer.  Not sure you want to offer a psychopath a room for the night    Remember only fools and the fishing trip  

Gonna try and book it now.  Will get back to you if I don't get any joy.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2009)

Rob

Thanks for the offer.  Not sure you want to offer a psychopath a room for the night    Remember only fools and the fishing trip  

Gonna try and book it now.  Will get back to you if I don't get any joy.
		
Click to expand...

A few of the lads are staying in the Southbound one Vig which is only a mile or so down the road, so it's not the end of the world if you have to choose there instead.
We can still all meet up for a few bevvies


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

All booked.
Â£29 for a family room so if anyone else who is going wants a bed.  I have one.

What are you doing for evening meal? Liquid?


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2009)

All booked.
Â£29 for a family room so if anyone else who is going wants a bed.  I have one.

What are you doing for evening meal? Liquid?
		
Click to expand...

We could look for a chinese that do "eat as much as ya like for Â£8.95"...and some liquid


----------



## vig (May 7, 2009)

They might withdraw the offer when I start  

Sounds good to me.

Taking my own brekkie


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2009)

Well, just over a week to go before the big event and the long range weather forecast gives an excellent day!
We are still one player short at the moment so if anybody has been thinking about coming along would like to confirm, please get in touch with me....

JUST A PIECE OF FRIENDLY ADVICE TO ALL........

I WILL BE CONFIRMING FINAL NUMBERS WITH THE GOLF CLUB IN TWO DAYS TIME. ANYBODY WHO PULLS OUT AFTER THIS THURSDAY OR IS A "NO SHOW" ON THE DAY WILL BE LIABLE TO THE FULL AMOUNT AS I WILL HAVE TO PAY WHITTINGTON HEATH FOR THE GREEN FEES AND HAVE PURCHASED THE TROPHIES. PLEASE BEAR THIS IN MIND AND TRY NOT TO BE OFFENDED IF I COME KNOCKING!!

THANKS

ROB


----------



## TonyN (May 15, 2009)

Vig sent you a pm last night regarding the game Wednesday, I am game.

Smiffy, to keep you in the loop looks like I will be teeing it up with you and Dave Wednesday. 

Will sort out all the details later on tonight.


----------

